# Real Indian canoe retreaved from GA river



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

Put cabinets in a house on the ocmulgee river.  We know the man.  Got to talking about river finds and arrow heads and whatnot.  He said to me, man you gotta see the canoe the neighbor pulled out of that River a few years back.

So, a while back the river dropped way low and his kids were playing and swimming.  They found the end of this thing sticking up.  A little work later and they had it out.

Georgia southern university is supposed to end up with it.  They have seen it I believe he said.  But they have not taken possession.  It needs to get inside though. It has cracked some since being pulled out of the mud and water.

There is some epoxy in the major cracks as an effort to keep it together.  ( Not what I would have done.  But I understand why it was done )

Sorry I couldn't picks of the inside.  But it was a burnout and you can clearly see ax marks on the outside.  The bottom is flat.  And I stepped it off at around 18 ft long.

I'm no expert but it is though to be native American.  

I knew you guys would like to see this.  I just hope it gets in a museum soon.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 19, 2017)

that's cool


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 19, 2017)

Very interesting


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2017)

I`ve seen a couple that were found around here. Mr. Vernon Holt here on the Forum found one years ago too. 

Could you tell if the tool marks were stone or shell, or iron?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2017)

It's not in a controlled conditions now and will show signs of coming apart. 
Great find bet it's 2500 years old or better.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen a couple that were found around here. Mr. Vernon Holt here on the Forum found one years ago too.
> 
> Could you tell if the tool marks were stone or shell, or iron?



Great question.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

It was really high on that hoist. I couldn't tell, Nic.  But the bottom is very flat.  But I'm sure that even if it was rough on bottom lots of sand dragging would smooth it up fast.

I wish I could have gotten a close look at it and the inside too....


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

And if it helps ease folks minds. The canoe was found on the man's own property


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool. Is that pine?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

Cypress I'm almost certain


----------



## oops1 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's cool stuff right there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cool. Is that pine?





Probably tupelo.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

Nic, his property makes recovery OK right?

And isn't the artifacts hunting on a river law fairly new?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Nic, his property makes recovery OK right?
> 
> And isn't the artifacts hunting on a river law fairly new?





The way these laws are in this day and time, I really don`t know. It seems that where artifacts are involved, they can make them up as they go. I don`t want to obligate myself on something that can have such serious possible consequences.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 19, 2017)

That's cool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The way these laws are in this day and time, I really don`t know. It seems that where artifacts are involved, they can make them up as they go. I don`t want to obligate myself on something that can have such serious possible consequences.



Understood. 

He found it on his place.  He tried to give it to an institute of higher learning. I don't see a foul. 

But I don't see as clearly as some.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Understood.
> 
> He found it on his place.  He tried to give it to an institute of higher learning. I don't see a foul.
> 
> But I don't see as clearly as some.




He does need to do something to preserve it though. They have been known to fall apart after being exposed to air. Might take a while, but they can be mighty fragile.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> He does need to do something to preserve it though. They have been known to fall apart after being exposed to air. Might take a while, but they can be mighty fragile.



Yep. It is cracking. There is talk of fear of dry rot.  It needs to be cared for.  That is why he is wanting it to go to the college.  

But it has been out for a few years.  So hopefully it doesn't crack anymore?  Who knows


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 19, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Great find bet it's 2500 years old or better.



Seriously? How can you tell ?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 20, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Understood.
> 
> He found it on his place.  He tried to give it to an institute of higher learning. *I don't see a foul*.
> 
> But I don't see as clearly as some.



No worries, this is not the first time this particular canoe has been posted on the WWW.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> Seriously? How can you tell ?



Just a guess. It was most likely made around the B. C. Time which was 2000 years ago. It looks a lot like the ones in the Fla museum around that time line & others I have seen. 
I just added 500 to be cool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2017)

If that is real ..... That's about as cool of a find as i have seen!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 20, 2017)

needs to be put back in the water ASAP


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 20, 2017)

Been out of water for a few years.
ASAP ain't gonna help now


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 20, 2017)

That's crazy cool I would love to find something like that


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

Years ago I was sitting in the shade on some high ground next to the Glades with my buddy as Teenagers.
We were poking around and started finding bit of pottery and Turtle shells.
Told the local Gator Rama owner bout it and next time we went back it was Gridded off and pits dug.
They pulled a Canoe out of the mound. Guess it was a Burial Mound cause they found some good stuff.
We were never allowed back there again..dang..
Cool Find for sure.


----------



## southernman13 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a friend who found one on Mormon property in Fl. Same way really in a drought it was poking out of the mud and he dug it up. It was donated to a museum in that Orlando


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jan 23, 2017)

There was a dug-out similar to that in the swamp on the back of our farm near Summerville, SC.  
It was in the swamp that backed into the farm, and Dad said we owned 66 acres of that swamp.
Old David, the colored gentleman who taught me everything about fishing with a cane pole, (and a lot of other stuff,) showed it to me.  He said it had been made by the slaves on the plantation, that was part of our farm.  It was very old, and he said he didn't know who made it, but it had always been there.  You could clearly see where they had burned it out inside to hollow it out.  The outside was worked with hand tools of some kind.  It was made from very large cypress log.  We fished out of it for about 4 years until I went off to SE Asia.
Last time I saw it, it was pulled up on the dike of the old rice field that was our part of the swamp.
I bet I could walk to that location right now.  Probably long gone by now.
Point being, some of those old dug-outs are more recent than you may think.
Good Thread.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 23, 2017)

Gary Mercer said:


> There was a dug-out similar to that in the swamp on the back of our farm near Summerville, SC.
> It was in the swamp that backed into the farm, and Dad said we owned 66 acres of that swamp.
> Old David, the colored gentleman who taught me everything about fishing with a cane pole, (and a lot of other stuff,) showed it to me.  He said it had been made by the slaves on the plantation, that was part of our farm.  It was very old, and he said he didn't know who made it, but it had always been there.  You could clearly see where they had burned it out inside to hollow it out.  The outside was worked with hand tools of some kind.  It was made from very large cypress log.  We fished out of it for about 4 years until I went off to SE Asia.
> Last time I saw it, it was pulled up on the dike of the old rice field that was our part of the swamp.
> ...



I love a good story such as this.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 23, 2017)

It needs some rod holders.

But Man... That is Very cool.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 23, 2017)

For those believing this belongs in a museum.....Museums don't want artifacts like this anymore.

They are very expensive to maintain in the natural condition.Just like the dinosaur exhibits,it's much easier to make a reproduction for the public to look at.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 24, 2017)

That is an awesome find.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> For those believing this belongs in a museum.....Museums don't want artifacts like this anymore.
> 
> They are very expensive to maintain in the natural condition.Just like the dinosaur exhibits,it's much easier to make a reproduction for the public to look at.



There is an old Indian dugout in the Museum of the Cherokee Indian near here in Cherokee that was pulled out of a river somewhere. I'm amazed that they keep it up.


----------



## EuroTech (Jan 26, 2017)

Sweeet!!!


----------



## riverbank (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow.....That's pretty cool


----------



## carver (Feb 4, 2017)

I've got one at my cabin,hand hewn cypress,you can still see the chop marks (I've had it about 25 years,got it from the guy that found it)


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow that is great! BB


----------



## Gary Mercer (Feb 7, 2017)

That is beautiful.  Looks a lot like the one I fished out of as a boy.  (See below)
Glad you're keeping it alive.


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 9, 2017)

One was found in the Chattooga several years ago. I would love to find something like that.


----------

